# Pissed Off With Vodafone ...



## Voley (Aug 20, 2013)

... so need to switch to someone else.

I just want to pay £10 - £15 a month and get some calls thrown in. I think I get 500mb a month internet use atm (when it can connect) and that's more than enough for me.

Anyone got a good deal recently?


----------



## yield (Aug 20, 2013)

There's a recent list on hotukdeals of cheap sim only deals.

I renewed with EE/Orange last month 500 minutes, 500 texts and 350mb data for £8 per month on a years contract.


----------



## Voley (Aug 20, 2013)

yield said:


> I renewed with EE/Orange last month 500 minutes, 500 texts and 350mb data for £8 per month on a years contract.


That sounds ideal. I don't mind signing up for a year at that price. Will look into it, ta.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2013)

What is the Three signal like round your way?


----------



## Voley (Aug 20, 2013)

Badgers said:


> What is the Three signal like round your way?


Good according to their site. They're the cheapest, too. £6.90 a month. Looks like the best deal atm.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2013)

NVP said:
			
		

> Good according to their site. They're the cheapest, too. £6.90 a month. Looks like the best deal atm.



I find them excellent. I think you can also get cash back (look at the Quidco website) for buying a sim only monthly or yearly account.


----------



## Voley (Aug 20, 2013)

Halfway through a phonecall to Vodafone to end my contract and the signal cuts out.


----------



## Voley (Aug 20, 2013)

Gone with Three in the end on a 12 month contract. 200 minutes 5000 texts 500MB for £6.90 a month.

If the coverage turns out to be OK around here it'll be pretty much what Vodafone were offering me but a fiver a month cheaper.

Thanks yield and Badgers.


----------



## WWWeed (Aug 20, 2013)

Vodafone are cocks. I work in the city and Vodafone is more or less unusable in the square mile! Only today I ran a speed test on a portable 3g wifi router and got 0.58mbps down and 0.02mbps up 

The worst part is it seems to have been going on for nearly a year.

I just dumped my orange contract for Virgin mobile's VIP SIM only deal. For £15 a month on a 30 day contract you get unlimited minutes to any mobile network or landline, unlimited texts to any mobile network, and unlimited data! So far I have been very happy with it!

They do cheaper deals if you don’t want to spend £15 a month but that one offers the best 'bang for your buck'.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 12, 2017)

Bump!

I flew to the US last week.  When i arrived I text Vodafone to get the world traveller package (£5 a day and i get my UK data and minutes)  As i did this I noticed i had a txt from from Vodafone saying "Welcome to Greenland".  Admittedly i just put my phone in my bag before the flight and didn't take it out,  it was switched on,  not on flight mode.  So it appears that flying 35,000ft above Greenland my phone has picked up a signal and started downloading pictures sent on whatapp at £6 per MB. 

Spoke to Vodafone,  they say i'm liable for the charges £350.  I'm trying to argue that I never entered Greenland and shouldn't be. There not having it.  Any advice on how to deal with this? Tempted to cancel my direct debit but then that will fuck up my credit rating.


----------



## Voley (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm still with Three btw. Been absolutely fine and I don't think it's gone up much from the 7 quid a month I was paying when I started this thread.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 12, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Bump!
> 
> I flew to the US last week.  When i arrived I text Vodafone to get the world traveller package (£5 a day and i get my UK data and minutes)  As i did this I noticed i had a txt from from Vodafone saying "Welcome to Greenland".  Admittedly i just put my phone in my bag before the flight and didn't take it out,  it was switched on,  not on flight mode.  So it appears that flying 35,000ft above Greenland my phone has picked up a signal and started downloading pictures sent on whatapp at £6 per MB.
> 
> Spoke to Vodafone,  they say i'm liable for the charges £350.  I'm trying to argue that I never entered Greenland and shouldn't be. There not having it.  Any advice on how to deal with this? Tempted to cancel my direct debit but then that will fuck up my credit rating.


Enormous lol. I'd call back and speak to someone else and doubtless get a completely different answer. That is genuinely very funny. Pls update


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 12, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Bump!
> 
> I flew to the US last week.  When i arrived I text Vodafone to get the world traveller package (£5 a day and i get my UK data and minutes)  As i did this I noticed i had a txt from from Vodafone saying "Welcome to Greenland".  Admittedly i just put my phone in my bag before the flight and didn't take it out,  it was switched on,  not on flight mode.  So it appears that flying 35,000ft above Greenland my phone has picked up a signal and started downloading pictures sent on whatapp at £6 per MB.
> 
> Spoke to Vodafone,  they say i'm liable for the charges £350.  I'm trying to argue that I never entered Greenland and shouldn't be. There not having it.  Any advice on how to deal with this? Tempted to cancel my direct debit but then that will fuck up my credit rating.


 Phone should've been switched off.

You're going to have to cough up.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 20, 2020)

I used to like my Vodafone service...

Last week I decided to expand my use and switch from PAYG to pay monthly. So I spent over an hour chatting to a sales rep (Emily) who was polite and seemed helpful. I'm also going to get a new sim to fit a new phone, same number though. Did all the credit checks, gave all the details, payment agreed, card number etc. etc.

Sat back and waited...

Nothing happened apart from a few texts to say my details had changed, so after a few days I went to online help and had a half hour chat with someone or a bot.  Then another hour long phone chat to a couple more of their reps. Ashleigh said she could see that it had not gone through and she would call me back the next day when she new for certain it would be happening.

Nothing happened, no call back from Ashleigh.

So as a week had passed and I had a couple of hours to spare so I phoned them again. This time Christian told me he could sort it out, arrange the sim delivery and everything, he'd call me back too, he promised, but I decided to hold the line (another few minutes on the 4 hours spent so far seemed reasonable).

After being on hold for a while the phone gets a text then the line goes dead, no service at all. The text, from vodafone says something about their payg service.

I phone them again from a different phone and speak to Lee (in Glasgow) he says that it should all be back to normal and my phone work again at midnight. 

Nothing happens, so now the phone that had credit on is disconnected without any reliable promise of reconnection. I've given my bank details to vodafone and not even got a contract with them anymore it seems.

So now I'm without a mobile phone. And that's about 5 hours of hanging on the phone.


----------

